# Snowboarding Spring Break



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I can't imagine how horrible the crowds will be for spring break this year.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh, it's bad.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Not if you plan to take some long road trips to the suburb, I'm pretty sure there's still a way to avoid some crowds while enjoying the sun.


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Anyone visited here before? Charleston, Savannah And The Golden Isles Luxury Road Trip | All Roads North 

Any thoughts?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Doesn't look like it would be good for snowboarding.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

GWoman said:


> Anyone visited here before? Charleston, Savannah And The Golden Isles Luxury Road Trip | All Roads North
> 
> Any thoughts?


Never been there. If I went, it would be a sightseeing trip and not for snowboarding. 

If I were to (responsibly) plan a snowboarding trip right now, I would start here:
*The Top 15 Biggest North American Snowfall Totals Right Now*


----------



## GWoman (Oct 2, 2017)

Oh, sorry I realized I made this thread in the general travel's forum and not the off-topic.


----------

